
3 Apps for Guaranteed Dates This Autumn - xbuilderx
https://medium.com/@DineWithMike/3-apps-for-guaranteed-dates-this-autumn-dc31cdceb86a
======
DrScump
This author should have investigated (and mentioned) basic privacy issues
first.

I immediately deleted Coffee Meets Bagel once they started _requiring_
Facebook authentication earlier this year.

~~~
xbuilderx
Interesting. Something I noticed however, almost any new dating app that comes
out these days will require facebook login. It's the new standard with the
main positive being that each user must have a "verified" fb account. It gives
a lot of users ease knowing that this feature screens out bots and other
malicious activity. Obviously if someone really wants to break through the
system they can make a phony fb page and then add some friends ---> verify--->
make a fake account but that's a lot of work. Can I ask you, why does FB login
bother you/make you feel like they are violating basic privacy?

~~~
DrScump

      Can I ask you, why does FB login bother you/make you feel like they are violating basic privacy?
    

Somebody _creates a disposable HN account_ to question somebody else's privacy
concerns? No irony there.

Anyway, everything Facebook _does_ violates basic privacy en route to
productizing you. User data is their entire business model.

